# Breeder Question



## pink-ster (Mar 3, 2012)

Quick question. Has anyone ever gotten a hedgehog from or know anything about Hedgie Whisperers? They are located in burlington/barrie canada.

http://hedgiewhisperers.ca/hedgies/index.html


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I haven't, but if you're looking for another hedgehog, then here is a list of members from the HBA. I don't know all the requirements needed to be on this list, but they have a code of ethics that the breeders are supposed to uphold. http://hedgehogbreederalliance.org/breeders2.html


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Pm'd you.


----------



## Reign_Juan (May 26, 2013)

OP did you end up going with Hedgie Whisperers? If so, how was the hedgehog?

Also, anyone ever purchase from Hedgie Whisperers? Looking for more info.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

It seems weird that they're selling Larry's wheels... and wooden hideaways.


----------

